# NEEDED: Kayak Instructor



## boc123 (Apr 6, 2004)

The Boulder Outdoor Center is looking for a certified kayak instructor to work August 19th. The class is a Novice Lake Clinic that takes place at Boulder Reservoir from 9-4 PM. Pay is $150. We need you if you can help. Please call 303-444-8420 ASAP.

Contact: Ashley


----------

